# What are some violent gory video games for pc



## Nanducob (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok i know left 4 dead and manhunt,so what is the most violent video game released for pc up to date?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 10, 2012)

*A video is worth over 9000 words:*

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gjzaPhEtXY


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2012)

1 personal suggestionm play Carmageddon 

The Most Violent Video Games Ever Made | PCWorld

The 15 most violent video games... ever - PC Advisor


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2012)

BloodRayne series is pretty gory


----------



## Le0nidus...ftw (Apr 10, 2012)

Dead Space 2 is also quite gory


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 10, 2012)

Silent Hill Series
Dead Space
Killing Floor
Prey
Soldier of Fortune
Resident Evil

[console]
Splatterhouse


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 10, 2012)

After Manhunt, any game is a detour, as far as gore is concerned. 

Give, Dead Space a try. Pretty gory. Good gameplay, presentation and story.


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 10, 2012)

Grab lancer in gears of War and run into your enemies and you will know what a Gory Game means


----------



## Anorion (Apr 10, 2012)

uh nobody mentioned postal? you get to use kittehs as silenzers


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2012)

Silent Hill Home Coming is gory
also Ninja Gaiden Series
God of War


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Silent Hill Home Coming is gory
> also Ninja Gaiden Series
> God of War


He is asking for PC only games.

1. Dead Space 1&2
2. Silent Hill
3. Manhunt
4. Mortal Kombat


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2012)

My vote for 
Manhunt, Postal 1|2, Blood Rayne, Prey and Ninja Gaiden (the recent one is for PC)


----------



## abhidev (Apr 11, 2012)

Soldier of fortune was gory enough...Darkness II is pretty gory too


----------



## Desmond (Apr 11, 2012)

Try Saw:The Game. 

Never played it, but saw a trailer once.


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Try Saw:The Game.
> 
> Never played it, but saw a trailer once.



I have it. Never played.

But for me, these are the game to look for:
Dead Space 1 and 2
Silent Hill series
Killing floor
Blood Rayne


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 11, 2012)

Anorion said:


> uh nobody mentioned postal? you get to use kittehs as silenzers



play football with NPC's heads


----------



## Faun (Apr 11, 2012)

One more game

Jericho


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

^^ Yeah I have played it. Quite scary and gory for sure.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 11, 2012)

Piyush said:


> My vote for
> Manhunt, Postal 1|2, Blood Rayne, Prey and* Ninja Gaiden (the recent one is for PC)*



there is  a NG game for pc ? 
the most recent one is NG 3


----------



## Nanducob (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks every 1 ,this is more than i askd for lol


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2012)

Faun said:


> One more game
> 
> Jericho




_Posted via Mobile Device_

Also, try Blood. A very old game, but a lot of gore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Apr 12, 2012)

You have Aliens vs Predator, Shank 1 & 2, Condemned: Criminal Origins, X-Men Origins: Wolverine, Bulletstorm, Dead Rising 2, PROTOTYPE, fatalities from the Mortal Kombat series, Dead Island, RAGE & probably F.E.A.R.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> there is  a NG game for pc ?
> the most recent one is NG 3



no,its only for console but is considered gory


----------



## Piyush (Apr 12, 2012)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> there is  a NG game for pc ?
> the most recent one is NG 3





Zangetsu said:


> no,its only for console but is considered gory



oops
sorry for the wrong info guys


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2012)

Amnesia:The Dark Descent?


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey, how come nobody mentioned Fallout 3? That game is really gory too , especially with the "Bloody Mess" perk.

So funny when I loaded the "Rock-It" launcher with a *teddy bear*, and it split a mutant in half.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 12, 2012)

Agreed, it should be in the top10 most goriest games of all time.

Also, what about FEAR and its sequels?


----------



## Faun (Apr 12, 2012)

Tachyon1986 said:


> Hey, how come nobody mentioned Fallout 3? That game is really gory too , especially with the "Bloody Mess" perk.
> 
> So funny when I loaded the "Rock-It" launcher with a *teddy bear*, and it split a mutant in half.


Yes but the gore feels like chocolate gore.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2012)

Fallout 3's gore is somewhat different from normal gory games.


----------



## 101gamzer (Apr 13, 2012)

what about Resident evil


----------



## Nanducob (May 2, 2012)

here is the final list


Carmageddon
BloodRayne series
Dead Space 2
Silent Hill Series
Dead Space
Killing Floor
Prey
Soldier of Fortune
Resident Evil
Manhuntgears of War
postal
Mortal Kombat
Darkness II
Saw:The Game
Jericho 
Aliens vs Predator
Shank 1 & 2
Condemned: Criminal Origins
X-Men Origins: Wolverine
Bulletstorm
Dead Rising 2
PROTOTYPE
Dead Island
RAGE
F.E.A.R. 
Amnesia:The Dark Descent
Fallout 3


----------

